
How ICE Picks Its Targets in the Surveillance Age - ductionist
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/02/magazine/ice-surveillance-deportation.html
======
mandevil
I found this article to be fascinating.

I loved how the big bad bogeymen we all know (Palantir, Facebook) are
mentioned a few times (Google is never even mentioned), but the anonymous
organizations that many of us would never give a second thought to- Thomson-
Reuters, the DMV, court records, and a bewildering variety of smaller data
brokers like Appriss Safety, Vigilant Solutions, R.L. Polk etc. - are the real
threats. Reverse engineering how ERO agents found and identified their targets
like this is really important for showing how minimal our privacy really is.

~~~
dragonwriter
> I loved how the big bad bogeymen we all know (Palantir, Facebook) are
> mentioned a few times (Google is never even mentioned), but the anonymous
> organizations that many of us would never give a second thought to- Thomson-
> Reuters, the DMV, court records

Outside the HN bubble, Palantir is _far_ less recognized as a intrusive entity
from which security services might get your private info than the DMV, court
records (and other already-part-of-the-government entities/processes) are...

Heck Palantir is much less recognized as even a thing that exists than those
other things are recognized as threats.

~~~
mandevil
Google News for top articles on Palantir shows many about some sort of
IPO/fundraising round, but also:

[https://www.businessinsider.com/activist-group-targets-
palan...](https://www.businessinsider.com/activist-group-targets-palantir-
over-controversial-ice-raid-2019-10)

[https://www.forbes.com/sites/michaelposner/2019/09/12/what-c...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/michaelposner/2019/09/12/what-
companies-can-learn-from-palantir/#5a2748c216e0)

[https://www.vox.com/recode/2019/9/26/20884182/palantir-
ice-p...](https://www.vox.com/recode/2019/9/26/20884182/palantir-ice-protests-
campus-family-separation-berkeley-yale-brown)

[https://www.businessinsider.com/mit-stanford-students-
palant...](https://www.businessinsider.com/mit-stanford-students-palantir-
letter-ice-contracts-2019-9)

[https://www.dukechronicle.com/article/2019/09/duke-
universit...](https://www.dukechronicle.com/article/2019/09/duke-university-
ethics-in-tech-ice-drop-palantir-abolish-ice-5d912160ae4d6)

That wasn't searching for "Palantir ICE", that was a straight google news for
just Palantir, and the first 20-odd hits had 5 specifically about the
companies relationship to ICE. No other customer mentioned, it's all IPO and
ICE.

